# oem wheel hanger



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

I called two BMW dealers (Circle and JMK) to purchase the oem wheel hanging tool (fits empty tool kit space) #71 111 093 774 ,special order,$6.00 and change.It WILLNOT fit late model 3 series.
vern


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

what does it do?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Wheel hanging tool? I call those my hands.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

vern said:


> *I called two BMW dealers (Circle and JMK) to purchase the oem wheel hanging tool (fits empty tool kit space) #71 111 093 774 ,special order,$6.00 and change.It WILLNOT fit late model 3 series.
> vern *


Define "late model" since you have a 2001, which I would assume as a late model car. Just making sure I can make use of this confounded contraption.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Wheel hanging tool? I call those my hands. *


Alan told me he likes to use his pud -- I guess that's a good solution as long as it fits through the lug bolt holes. :lmao:

OK so that was a little risque... oh well.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*MR WEBGUY330i*

To define late model,2000--2001-2002-2003 -2004 get it? use your pud-- with it then it will fit for sure


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

*Wheel pin works great*

I hadnt seen one before a few months ago at a July drivers school. I had to have one. I went to my local dealer who had one IN STOCK, for $5. I have had a chance to use it several times.

Good investment, and it fits right in the tool kit.

Good luck.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

vern said:


> *I called two BMW dealers (Circle and JMK) to purchase the oem wheel hanging tool (fits empty tool kit space) #71 111 093 774 ,special order,$6.00 and change.It WILLNOT fit late model 3 series.*


Did they happen to mention *why* it will not fit late model 3 series?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*No*

Both parts departments didn't say why.When they cross referenced on the computer it wouldn't come for 2000 and above.JMK had one in stock,I'm going up there and see if he will let me try it to see if it fits.
vern


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: No*



vern said:


> *When they cross referenced on the computer it wouldn't come for 2000 and above. *


Yup, when I got mine I had to tell them to search under any other BMW out there. E36, E30, 5 series. And they found it immeadiatley. Go Figure.

I know first hand it works great and is a must for the tool kit.

Did you check with any local dealers to you? Doesnt make much sense buying long distance and having to pay shipping that costs more than the part. I was shocked to see a local dealer had one.

Good luck on the search.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Tool picture*

On the picture you posted with the tools I don't see the wheel hanger. am I missing something here?
the dealer I go is only 15 minutes away.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*VERN*



vern said:


> *To define late model,2000--2001-2002-2003 -2004 get it? use your pud-- with it then it will fit for sure *


Dude chill, it was a joke and I was serious about your "late model" terminology.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Tool picture*



vern said:


> *On the picture you posted with the tools I don't see the wheel hanger. am I missing something here?
> the dealer I go is only 15 minutes away. *


Its the metal rod right above the tow hook. I got one a month ago, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tool picture*



vern said:


> *On the picture you posted with the tools I don't see the wheel hanger. am I missing something here?
> the dealer I go is only 15 minutes away. *


Here maybe this is a little clearer for you.







:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That looks pretty crappy. It doesn't even look like its threaded.

I'm gonna try the local MB dealer for the smaller of the 2 that they have (the bigger one is for MLs). They're threaded on one end and knurled on the other so you can grip it.


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *That looks pretty crappy. It doesn't even look like its threaded.
> 
> *


WTF do you expect for $6. I dont buildem, I just have one. i dont think it needs to be threaded. The plastic grabs the threads and stays in place very well. I have used it quite a bit and I have never had a single problem. Actually it works quite well.

I'm surprised its only $6. Thanks BMW

John V


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Alan told me he likes to use his pud -- I guess that's a good solution as long as it fits through the lug bolt holes. :lmao:
> 
> OK so that was a little risque... oh well. *


LOL, and also as long as changing tires turns him on enough to...well...you know...support all that weight.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

John V 01 325CI said:


> *
> 
> I'm surprised its only $6. Thanks BMW
> 
> John V *


It was $10 at my dealer. :dunno: It's _much_ better to get screwed by the dealer on a little part like this rather than some serious work on the car.


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

JonW said:


> *
> 
> It was $10 at my dealer. :dunno: It's _much_ better to get screwed by the dealer on a little part like this rather than some serious work on the car.  *


I have to agree. Does your dealer give a BMWCCA discount? I make sure to always ask even on a $10 part. And I try to only buy from dealers who give the discount. Just out of principal.


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

John V 01 325CI said:


> *
> 
> I have to agree. Does your dealer give a BMWCCA discount? I make sure to always ask even on a $10 part. And I try to only buy from dealers who give the discount. Just out of principal. *


Nope, no BMW CCA discount there for parts or service. I did ask. It's a small town (Lafayette, IN), so they're the only game in town. But much to their credit, I had my car in for some service a couple times and they were really good about everything. And the general rule around these boards is that BMW service is awful. So if I have a local place that is good for service, I'm OK to pay a little bit more for it (and the parts). Because I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to not be able to get a problem fixed. Or worse still, have the service reps give you back your car with a new problem. I'm quite happy with the local dealer/service. :thumbup:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Wheel pin*

I went to JMK to pick up the wheel hanger (they call it PIN),part #71 111 093 774 and I tried it out right at the dealers because of what JMK and Circle told me about not working on late model cars.Well everything worked fine.Please fellows don't cry I only paid $4.45 + tax.
vern


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Wheel pin*

Congrats,

How soon to the next tire rotation???

$4.45 is a steal. Should have bought 10 and sold them here:thumbup:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I like the aftermarket "I'm not gonna scratch up my lug bolts
with *this* lug wrench" treatment.

Looks like something I'd do.
:eeps:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

The high-end solution/alternative to the BMW drift pin:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Damn I paid 8 bucks at my dealer... not only did they gouge me on the price, when my car was in for service today to have another window regulator replaced, I found three new door dings on my car that were not there when I took the car in. They are right on the rear wheel lip. Last time I had my car in at this dealer for repairs they put a big dent on the door.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Jon M*

I will say that the after market wheel hanger is probably a lot more sturdy than the oem one because it is threaded.If you read the write up on the threaded one they mention that if you put your wheel on over a fully threaded wheel hanger the thread will act like a rasp and destroy the finish in the hole.Imho you will get the same problem from the knurled end of the threaded wheel hanger if you are not careful puting the wheel over it.I'll go with the oem one.
 good luck
vern


----------



## Guest2075 (Aug 19, 2002)

JonM said:


> *The high-end solution/alternative to the BMW drift pin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's a solution that falls between the OEM product and Steve D's product:










$20.00 for the pair I believe - found at www.strongstrut.com

Doug


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

JonW said:


> *It's a small town (Lafayette, IN), so they're the only game in town.
> 
> I'm quite happy with the local dealer/service. :thumbup: *


I've read similiar reports about Bill Dafouw, myself, particularly when dealing with Josh Huber.

Dafouw in Lafayette, IN and Frank Z in Dayton, OH seem to be two of the higher rated dealerships in the midwest for both sales and service on a consistant basis.


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

All of these other pins are nice, but why pay more for something that does the same thing as the OEM part?? :dunno: 

Afterall its just a wheel pin :dunno:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

John V 01 325CI said:


> *All of these other pins are nice, but why pay more for something that does the same thing as the OEM part?? :dunno:
> 
> Afterall its just a wheel pin :dunno: *


Seems like the threaded, aftermarket pins would be a bit easier to use because it isn't necessary to hold the threaded pins while mounting the wheel/tire onto the hub like the OEM pin.

With the non-threaded OEM pin that has a plastic handle, you have to use one hand to hold the pin by the handle, with the pin inside the wheel lug hole, and the other hand balancing the tire, while at the same time trying to guide the wheel/tire up onto the hub. I guess you have to continue holding the pin, too, while using the other hand to begin threading the lug bolts. While easier than without any type of pin at all, it still seems a bit awkward.

With the threaded pin(s) already inserted into the hub, it frees up both hands to lift the tire/wheel onto the pin(s), the same as a domestic hub with wheel studs. You only have to hold the wheel/tire up against the hub while the lug bolts are tightened.

With the OEM pin, you have to keep holding _it_ until a lug bolt or two are inserted.

Of course, if you're in a hurry and are adept at juggling heavy objects, the OEM pin might be better.


----------



## John V 01 325CI (Aug 16, 2002)

ruteger said:


> *
> 
> With the OEM pin, you have to keep holding it until a lug bolt or two are inserted.
> *


*WRONG* Have you ever used one before? I have had mine for about 6 months now, and in that time I have had 2 flats, and changed brakes all around, i have used it on my friends 323ci and have had NO problems. It really doesnt matter, but the OEM pin works fine, just like it was designed to.

just my 2 cents:thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

DougP said:


> *
> 
> And here's a solution that falls between the OEM product and Steve D's product:
> 
> ...


The problem with the SS product - once again - is it is not well thought out.

You can screw them in too far and there is no slot for the on-board flat head screwdriver.

The price is good, but I am guessing he's just reselling some stock pre-fabbed steel. That's why they are overthreaded.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*To each his own*

With the oem pin you don't have to hold it into the hub.the plastic part goes into the hole and it stays there on its own. Its not as tight as if it were threaded but it stays in the hole.


----------



## Guest2075 (Aug 19, 2002)

JonM said:


> *
> 
> The problem with the SS product - once again - is it is not well thought out.
> 
> *


Jon-

No argument here - posted it mainly as a counterpoint to the other 2 options. Had I wanted, I could have purchased a set at HC02, but decided to pass......


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Alan told me he likes to use his pud -- I guess that's a good solution as long as it fits through the lug bolt holes. :lmao: *


ROTFLMAO

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

